# Abandoned Train Station



## Essex (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi folks. I am enjoying this website immensely! 

This HO scale abandoned train station may be one of the most over-engineered models ever. Back in '92 I took a computer drafting class and the assignment was to design a model building and draw the pieces so that they could be laser cut. The laser cutter cost $300 an hour and we had to pay for our share so I picked a very simple building (and simplified it even further) and chose construction paper for the pieces. Even so, it cost me $12!

I used plans for the little station that used to exist in Spreckels, California. I built a card stock inner shell and glued the laser cut paper around it. The windows were blank card stock and the interior is full of bracing. 

So this ugly paper thing hung around my house for a couple of decades until I couldn't stand it anymore. I slapped some Testor's putty on the outer walls to represent Mission Revival style stucco and painted the windows black. You can hopefully see the outline of the windows that were plastered over (in the corner by the chimney). I'm going to add some external plumbing there and hope that it suggests that some remodeling to install a rest room took place in the past. I also still need to put tar paper on the bay window roof.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it looks amazing! Not sure you could get that result today for a $12 investment.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks fabulous. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great job. Good attention to detail.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's excellent! Old ... tired ... broken ... but excellent!

TJ


----------



## Essex (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feedback everybody! I'm ready to apply more of the red tar paper to the roof over the bay window but I'm not sure how it would be done in real life. I have strips cut 3 HO scale feet wide to represent how it would come off a roll. I guess a roofer would cut narrower strips to cover the ridges, maybe? I keep looking for similar roofs whenever I'm out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Roofs I've seen similar to your bay window roof have the roofing
applied as you have on the main roof but on each of the three sides.
It can't be 'bent' over. You'd need a roof cap on the two angular
ridges, and flashing against the main wall.

This is an amazing piece of workmanship. 

Don


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Essex said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback everybody!


Self satisfaction is great. But even better to get praise from your peers. Lets you know you are doing something positive.


----------

